# It's Been A Great Summer, But.....



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, that's right, the Furnace is on in the house, and it's getting to be that time of year. The campground we're parked at closes on the 19th, so we're heading out for one last weekend before I winterize the trailer.









The good news is that it's supposed to be a beautiful weekend.









We're already thinking about next season. There's plenty to do at the seasonal site, as well as a big trip to plan (Like do we go North, South, East, or West







)

Some times I really envy those of you that have longer seasons, but I really do love fall, and the 1st 1/2 of winter, and late spring......


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, I love the fall and the early spring, too. It's that three months of







that I struggle through. (Although I LOVED winter as a kid - ice hockey on ponds, sledding on hills, snow forts and snowball fights!)

I don't mind the cold and snow at first. It's pretty and the crisp air is envigorating - and besides - what would Christmas be without snow!? (Yeah, I know - most of you folks on the left coast can't relate.) But after Jan. 1, I'm ready for spring!

Like my Grandfather always said - spring wouldn't be near as welcome if it didn't follow winter.

I'm hoping to get one more trip in before winterizing. Only the weather (and my DD's activity schedule) will determine that.

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> Yeah, I love the fall and the early spring, too. It's that three months of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm still generous, I'll give it until Jan 30th. Feb and March are not my favorite however








(April is hit or miss too).

The only upside to the February snow/slush is using that 4wd that I paid so dearly for...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We are planning a rockhounding trip to Herkimer NY October 22-25, then will probaly have to call it done!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

We'll be heading up to the VA mountains next week. Hoping for great fall colors this year. After that the OB will probably be done for the year unless we go to our membership cg for Halloween weekend. As for the TV it won't be done for the year until its done pulling my father in-laws tt to the VA WV line for the annual hunting trip with the outlaws.







I hope everyone enjoys their fall trips.

Brad


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Ahhh yes. I remember those days in October and November. Cool to cold nights, cool brisk days. Football on Friday nights. Bonfires before the big game.
The first snowfall...beautiful....

Then it got freekin' COLD!!! Playin' football when the temperature is in the teens is really not that much fun. Having someone in cleats step on your cold foot is an experience I will never forget...OUCH!!!!

Hibernating for 3 months...having two used cars killed by the harshness of winter...watching the purity of the fresh snowfall turn into the grey of slush...shoveling snow off a driveway that had a very rough surface. These are just some of the reasons I moved to Florida 37 years ago.

Yeah we have our summer months. But at least our fall, winter and spring are marvelous! And we get to camp year 'round! No winterization for us!























Dan


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Ahhh yes. I remember those days in October and November. Cool to cold nights, cool brisk days. Football on Friday nights. Bonfires before the big game.
> The first snowfall...beautiful....
> 
> Then it got freekin' COLD!!! Playin' football when the temperature is in the teens is really not that much fun. Having someone in cleats step on your cold foot is an experience I will never forget...OUCH!!!!
> ...


I just KNEW someone would say this.
















Like I said - it's that middle three months . . .


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

We are done camping for the year too . Baby Joel was here tuesday 6 lb 10 oz. 18" with hair , wife and baby home doing good . We had the recall on the fridge done yesterday , and will be parking for the winter . Until next time , See yas later .


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

tradingup said:


> We are done camping for the year too . Baby Joel was here tuesday 6 lb 10 oz. 18" with hair , wife and baby home doing good . We had the recall on the fridge done yesterday , and will be parking for the winter . Until next time , See yas later .


Congratulations!!

DW and I are headed out for one last weekend this afternoon. The girls refused to go, they have their own plans. Next week we'll empty it out, winterize and put the OB away til spring.

Make the most of the time camping with your little ones. Time passes very quickly and before you know it they will be teenagers, have their own plans and not want to go camping like they did when they were little.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> DW and I are headed out for one last weekend this afternoon. The girls refused to go, they have their own plans. Next week we'll empty it out, winterize and put the OB away til spring.
> 
> Make the most of the time camping with your little ones. Time passes very quickly and before you know it they will be teenagers, have their own plans and not want to go camping like they did when they were little.


Have a great trip...might be nice to just have a weekend with the two of you. However, I fully understand what you mean by how fast they grow up. My oldest son just started Middle School, and it seems like just the other day my DW and I were packing him in the back of the car and bring him home after he was born. WOW!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Yeah, I like our 2 or 3 months of Fall/Winter/Spring, too.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

2 trips left this month and 1 in November. Then...Bring on the snow !!!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> 2 trips left this month and 1 in November. Then...Bring on the snow !!!


Yep! That's the Michigan I left!

Nine months of winter, and three months of tough sledding....









Dan


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

While some of you are winterizing, we spent our weekend cleaning the patio. No not for winter snow but for the only time of the year we can stand to be outside







Winter in Florida - how nice to be outside and not sweat half to death, not to be eaten alive by mosquitoes, not to drowned by tropical storms and hurricanes - Winter in Florida......shhhh don't tell anyone.....can't get any State Park reservations until April!!!!!!

BTW you mean it snows on Christmas???? I am confused......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It starts


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Snow... They are calling for 8-18 inches in the Colorado high country tonight... In just a few weeks it will be down to us in the 5-6000 feet elevation...

Gotta love it! We do!

Carey


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes, a few of our northern friends and western may be envious, but then they just wait for weather to hit us like it did in the early 90's and sit back and laugh. We had ice that was "so bad" as we patrolled the UF campus we turned the cars around by turning slightly apprlying brakes and wait for the curbs to stop us. This "storm" closed I-75 from Central Florida north.

......"Look at those dang Floridian's Martha. You'd think they could drive....it's only a little ice."


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> It starts


I hear ya. I think Ike is keeping Texas folks to maintain a low profile (for now).


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, here are a couple pictures of the seasonal site and a last shot of the trailer, all tucked in:

Viewed from the neighbors lot:









From road:


















From trailer:









Winterized:


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Well I know it is colder in other parts of the country, but i dont stop taking the trailer out at all. I will be out at my local campground with my buddies, in the middle of January, hanging out around a roaring fire. We will be the only ones in the park, and when people drive through they always ask, How can you be out here this time of year? My response is: Easy, a good roaring fire in the day, and electric heaters to supplement the furnace in the trailer.

All I do is keep heat tape on the dump valve, (although my new outback has heated valves i guess i wont need this now) foam insulation on the low point drains, and the furnace set to 68-70. I just blow the lines out and pull the low points every time out. (a lot of work, but worth it for the winter trips out)

We will burn almost a cord of firewood, in a matter of 3-4 trips out, so we keep quite warm when outside. Although this upcoming weekend my trip out to the beach will involve my buddy towing his 28 foot Sunnybrook with a 8x10 landscapers trailer behind that full of firewood. (can we say a bit crazy not just one trailer but two trailers behind a 06 Silverado 3500 hd 6.0 Vortec Max dynoed at over 700 hp, and 650 lb.ft.torque) I hope i can catch a picture of this to post on here.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

outback loft said:


> Well I know it is colder in other parts of the country, but i dont stop taking the trailer out at all. I will be out at my local campground with my buddies, in the middle of January, hanging out around a roaring fire. We will be the only ones in the park, and when people drive through they always ask, How can you be out here this time of year? My response is: Easy, a good roaring fire in the day, and electric heaters to supplement the furnace in the trailer.
> 
> All I do is keep heat tape on the dump valve, (although my new outback has heated valves i guess i wont need this now) foam insulation on the low point drains, and the furnace set to 68-70. I just blow the lines out and pull the low points every time out. (a lot of work, but worth it for the winter trips out)
> 
> We will burn almost a cord of firewood, in a matter of 3-4 trips out, so we keep quite warm when outside. Although this upcoming weekend my trip out to the beach will involve my buddy towing his 28 foot Sunnybrook with a 8x10 landscapers trailer behind that full of firewood. (can we say a bit crazy not just one trailer but two trailers behind a 06 Silverado 3500 hd 6.0 Vortec Max dynoed at over 700 hp, and 650 lb.ft.torque) I hope i can catch a picture of this to post on here.


#$%^ the pics! Tell us all the mods to his Vortec!

Carey


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Well I know it is colder in other parts of the country, but i dont stop taking the trailer out at all. I will be out at my local campground with my buddies, in the middle of January, hanging out around a roaring fire. We will be the only ones in the park, and when people drive through they always ask, How can you be out here this time of year? My response is: Easy, a good roaring fire in the day, and electric heaters to supplement the furnace in the trailer.
> 
> All I do is keep heat tape on the dump valve, (although my new outback has heated valves i guess i wont need this now) foam insulation on the low point drains, and the furnace set to 68-70. I just blow the lines out and pull the low points every time out. (a lot of work, but worth it for the winter trips out)
> 
> We will burn almost a cord of firewood, in a matter of 3-4 trips out, so we keep quite warm when outside. Although this upcoming weekend my trip out to the beach will involve my buddy towing his 28 foot Sunnybrook with a 8x10 landscapers trailer behind that full of firewood. (can we say a bit crazy not just one trailer but two trailers behind a 06 Silverado 3500 hd 6.0 Vortec Max dynoed at over 700 hp, and 650 lb.ft.torque) I hope i can catch a picture of this to post on here.


#$%^ the pics! Tell us all the mods to his Vortec!

Carey
[/quote]

X2


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Well I know it is colder in other parts of the country, but i dont stop taking the trailer out at all. I will be out at my local campground with my buddies, in the middle of January, hanging out around a roaring fire. We will be the only ones in the park, and when people drive through they always ask, How can you be out here this time of year? My response is: Easy, a good roaring fire in the day, and electric heaters to supplement the furnace in the trailer.
> 
> All I do is keep heat tape on the dump valve, (although my new outback has heated valves i guess i wont need this now) foam insulation on the low point drains, and the furnace set to 68-70. I just blow the lines out and pull the low points every time out. (a lot of work, but worth it for the winter trips out)
> 
> We will burn almost a cord of firewood, in a matter of 3-4 trips out, so we keep quite warm when outside. Although this upcoming weekend my trip out to the beach will involve my buddy towing his 28 foot Sunnybrook with a 8x10 landscapers trailer behind that full of firewood. (can we say a bit crazy not just one trailer but two trailers behind a 06 Silverado 3500 hd 6.0 Vortec Max dynoed at over 700 hp, and 650 lb.ft.torque) I hope i can catch a picture of this to post on here.


#$%^ the pics! Tell us all the mods to his Vortec!

Carey
[/quote]

the 6.0 vortec max, in this truck has a volant cold air intake, volant mass airflow sensor, bullydog power programmer, propane injection system, has a 4.10 locking rear, and must be run on premium fuel to make all this happen. This truck also has the Allison 5 speed tranny in it, This is a very hard to get truck, It was a special order to begin with, and it actually only comes that way in a work group package. So it is manual windows/locks, manual 4wd on the floor, cloth seats and vinyl floor. The truck from chevy is rated to tow up to a 15,500lb trailer, which i believe is right there if you got the same truck in the duramax with the allison tranny.


----------

